# Mitutoyo clone question



## slow-poke (Aug 7, 2022)

I imagine near everyone is aware of the cloned Mitutoyo 6” calipers, my question is have they also cloned the 8” calipers or are they a safe bet to order on eBay and get a genuine Mitutoyo?


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 7, 2022)

Not sure, but the way I see it, if the price is significantly cheaper than the reputable tool dealers, it's probably fake.


----------



## rwdenney (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a set of older (real) Mitutoyo calipers, but bought a newer set recently from eBay to have a metric set at a different bench. It was clearly a fake—rough, sloppily engraved, buggered gib screws, Philips (instead of JIS) screws, and serial numbers that didn’t match. One inside jaw was apparently calibrated using a Big Hammer. It’s actually reasonably accurate, but too rough to use one-handed. eBay gave me my money back, but there was no return address provided to eBay or me and the seller has vanished. I’ll grind the name off and throw it in the road box. 

Rick “learning again: buy the seller” Denney


----------



## Bone Head (Aug 16, 2022)

Every one of those cheap knock-offs the con artist sells encourages him to continue pumping garbage out.  Buy the real stuff; pay once cry once.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 16, 2022)

The price difference is the first clue as others have said, I just checked the price in Canadian $ and wow it is not cheap, $419:





						MITUTOYO,MTI 0-8/0-200 SOLAR DIGIT. CALIPER W/SPC,1-808-500787,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

MITUTOYO,MTI 0-8/0-200 SOLAR DIGIT. CALIPER W/SPC,1-808-500787,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.ca
				




Or this one for $289








						Mitutoyo 8
					

This device contains a patented  Advanced Onsite Sensor (AOS) which offers improved measurement dependability by increasing resistance to harsh workshop conditions. The ZERO/ABS key allows the display to be Zero-Set at any slider position along the scale




					www.kmstools.com


----------



## rwdenney (Aug 16, 2022)

The Mitutoyo 150mm Vernier caliper (540-312) is under a hundred bucks from authorized dealers. Zoro has them for $86 and MSC for $97. The rip-off I bought was $40–not enough less to be out of the realm of possible discounts for someone blowing out old stock.

I’m not usually taken in by fakes, but this time I was. Hence my warning—the too-good-to-be-true boundary isn’t always _that_ obvious. 

Rick “until it’s in your hands-then it’s obvious” Denney


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 24, 2022)

rwdenney said:


> The Mitutoyo 150mm Vernier caliper (540-312) is under a hundred bucks from authorized dealers.


For you - yes.  In Canada, we pay just about double that.  To buy from the US, with currency conversion, shipping and border duties, it works out to be much the same as buying here - about double what you pay.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 24, 2022)

Ken from ontario said:


> I just checked the price in Canadian $ and wow it is not cheap, $419:


That's why I bought the non-solar one last year.  It was about 140$:  400$+ is too much for my hobby.


----------

